# Standard Vs Audi Soundsystem



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys,

just trying to finalise what optional extras to get before ordering (life decisions, i know  )

Is there much difference between the standard sound system and the upgraded version? Is it worth the additional £275?

Cheers


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

I've not experienced the standard Audi audio package, but the B&O sound system is the best I've had on a car so far and am very pleased with it.

I got mine as part of the "Comfort & Sound" package option.


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeh id love the b&o but cant justify the additional cost really, i was thinking the upgraded 9 speaker setup would be better than the standard?


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

If you are specking the Technology pack and Audi Connect, I think the 9 speaker stereo comes as part of the package.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

The base is supposed to be pretty [email protected] so I'd personally go for the upgrade. The B&O is awesome and I'd personally sacrifice something(s) in order to nail it in, like the Tech Pack!


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

I placed my order not really thinking about the whole audio apsect, and before I joined this forum. So I have ended up with the standard option and due to my build date being so soon I cannot even change it! Hoping its not to crap :?


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback peeps 

Spec wise im looking at the 1.8TFSI S Line in Ibis White with the following options;

-- Rear Parking Sensors
-- Super Sports Seats (Leather/Alcantara) Black
-- Privacy Glass
-- Audi 9 Speaker Sound System

That on a personal contract hire over 3 years is working out at £330pm with a £1900 initial payment.
I had a listen to it briefly in the showroom and it sounded pretty decent, but I think for the additional £275 it maybe worth speccing the upgrade from standard sound system.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I haven't heard it, but it should be a fair bit better, more speakers, and an external amp, so more power.

The standard system is meant to be pretty bad, so, I would go with the sound system upgrade. Sorry can't be of any more help than that.


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah your right mate, can only be better having a dedicated amp and 9 speakers.

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

TTKiid said:


> Thanks for the feedback peeps
> 
> Spec wise im looking at the 1.8TFSI S Line in Ibis White with the following options;
> 
> ...


Quick question, I am also awaiting the same model car, did your dealership have a 1.8 TFSI for you to test drive? I had to test the 2.0 TDI


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have heard a couple of people say even the Audi sound upgrade isn't that good.

Not heard anyone complain about the B&O though!


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

For the small extra cost on your monthly I would definitely go for the B&O, its the best and if you spec. via the Comfort and Sound pack you get Climate, RPS and FSA too. Why not ask dealer how much extra it would be?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

The standard sound system is sooooo bad it's a joke! defo go for the B&O it's just AWESOME! the sound is a world apart from the rubbish standard, and the Audi 9 speaker.

I promise you that the B&O is simply amazing and if you can stretch to it you should. The tech pack is a must in the Mk3 really, and despite what people say on this forum about being retro fit bits like sat nav after it's not true. I know, I'm a Senior Audi Specialist at the worlds biggest Audi Centre!


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah could do, although again that is pushing the monthly payments up and up.

Where does it stop, TTS? haha


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Havent managed to get a test drive in the 1.8 either mate, i drove the 2.0 petrol. Still trying to source a 1.8 to have a go in, although im prepared to purchase without.



jcarmon said:


> TTKiid said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the feedback peeps
> ...


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

My car is with just the standard 4 speakers.

I plan to upgrade it, starting with a subwoofer!


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi mate,

Before ordering my TTS I test drove an RS3 that had the upgraded Audi Sound system. It sounded pretty good to be fair. I'd definitely include it for £275 if you like your tunes.

Good Luck


----------



## EgremonTT (Feb 13, 2016)

Here's a curved ball, you have specced the parking sensors which is a £430.00 option. This is however included as part of the comfort and sound pack. Therefore the additional cost would be £1160.00 to include B & O, climate control and arm rest.

If it remains outside your budget certainly go for the £275.00 upgrade.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

EgremonTT said:


> Here's a curved ball, you have specced the parking sensors which is a £430.00 option. This is however included as part of the comfort and sound pack. Therefore the additional cost would be £1160.00 to include B & O, climate control and arm rest.
> 
> If it remains outside your budget certainly go for the £275.00 upgrade.


As you are taking a PCP the extra cost of the Comfort and Sound pack will be about 30 p.m. less any improvement in residual value. Frankly the added value of this pack is a no brainer, then you will have no regrets.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisH said:


> As you are taking a PCP the extra cost of the Comfort and Sound pack will be about 30 p.m. less any improvement in residual value. Frankly the added value of this pack is a no brainer, then you will have no regrets.


One thing I discovered about the Tech pack and PCP, there was no change in residual value depending on whether the pack was included or not, so if you include it then you basically pay for it "up front"/during the agreement.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

stumardy said:


> The standard sound system is sooooo bad it's a joke! defo go for the B&O it's just AWESOME! the sound is a world apart from the rubbish standard, and the Audi 9 speaker.
> 
> I promise you that the B&O is simply amazing and if you can stretch to it you should. The tech pack is a must in the Mk3 really, and despite what people say on this forum about being retro fit bits like sat nav after it's not true. I know, I'm a Senior Audi Specialist at the worlds biggest Audi Centre!


Depends on your definition of amazing  Time alignment makes a huge difference, and none of the systems have it. I would prefer worse speakers with time alignment over better ones without it, thats how much of a difference it makes. So it can never really be amazing in my eyes. You see the speakers on the other side of the car are further away from you, so the sounds take longer to reach you, which messes everything up (even the feeling of how strong the bass is, because the phase of the speakers cancel the notes out from each speaker, especially bass). On my system in my old car (with time alignment), the singers voice comes from above the speedo, and yes this means its only good for the driver, but thats all I care about tbh  (not that you can't select the listening positions (left/right/front/all), and not that this is a difficult thing to use, or an expensive thing to add).

As for the tech pack, its a rip off. Do you want to be insulted when you buy your car? Because thats what it is, an insulting rip off. But its ok, I'm not as angry as that might sound, since I have no use for the tech pack, I just don't want people to be swayed into it unnecessarily. Its kind of trying to make you feel like crap for not getting it, and I don't like that strategy.

It applies with the B&O system too, if Audi makes the other two speaker systems so terrible, its clear what their strategy is. To try and force you to buy it, to make it the only viable option. I don't know how anyone can see it as anything but snide. Audi also threaten you with voiding your warranty for changing the sound system to an aftermarket one, so they know that you know, that you'll be stuck with whatever you choose for all that time. Again, trying to force you into the more expensive option, making the car less and less good value along the way.

When you pay over the odds for something, its going somewhere, and I can't help but think that when you buy the sat nav, you are effectively buying discounts on the RRP for people that don't spec it, because there is no way its worth what is charged.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Mr R said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > As you are taking a PCP the extra cost of the Comfort and Sound pack will be about 30 p.m. less any improvement in residual value. Frankly the added value of this pack is a no brainer, then you will have no regrets.
> ...


Maybe the case but with PCP at least you are paying the £1,160 net cost of the pack (as the RPS already included) over 36 months. So it is not paid "upfront".

Residuals can be affected by spec, on a Golf a 5dr, DSG gives a lower monthly payment than 3dr, manual even though it is 2k more expensive, for example.


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Im taking a PCH deal not PCP, so after 3 years it isnt mine.

I kind of dont want to load it all up with extras, pay for them with a higher initial payment, and it will also bump my monthly repayments up at least 20 quid id imagine.

The options ive added are things i really want and think id kick myself for not getting further down the line. Im ummed and arrrd about the sports seats and the tints, but i personally think they make a big difference to the look of the car. For me, adding satnav for the amount it cost, just isnt even an option. Ill stick with my googlemaps and spend the money elsewhere 

Just need to look at selling the Scirroco now nearer the delivery date.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah the tech pack does cost loads but it also adds loads to the Mk3 TT which is just all about the tech! So many people who don't spec it wish they did, and as of yet Audi has no plans of doing say sat nav on an SD card for folk to retro fit later. THIS IS NOT THE A1! trust me I know. Comfort & Sound pack is a good option as gives you some great extras, so maybe go for that. Shame to miss out on MyAudi tho and all that has to offer and come may/June Audi has big plans for the Mk3 TT and MyAudi, going passed wheyyyyy passed the A3 connect MyAudi stuff....trust me again!


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

TTKiid said:


> Yeah could do, although again that is pushing the monthly payments up and up.
> 
> Where does it stop, TTS? haha


Yep it does stop at the TTS - I 'had' to get the TTS because I wanted Quattro + Manual :roll:

B&O is definitely a lot better - worth it? Up to you. The base audio is frankly shite IMHO and I did try base, 9 upgrade and then got the B&O in the pack and have been delighted.


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

I just got my new TTS with audi sound system and I can tell it is pretty good.
I mean, for sure the B&O is better but I can clarly say that I was worried about the quality of the sound and my worries went away right after listening to audi sound system.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

zalizoe said:


> I just got my new TTS with audi sound system and I can tell it is pretty good.
> I mean, for sure the B&O is better but I can clarly say that I was worried about the quality of the sound and my worries went away right after listening to audi sound system.


Why go for 2nd best? like YOU say the B&O is better.......far better.


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah im going for the audi sound system, i know the b&o will be better, and id expect it to, its neigh on £900!

I personally thought the standard sounded ok tbh and id like to think the £275 upgrade will be a decent compromise.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

stumardy said:


> yeah the tech pack does cost loads but it also adds loads to the Mk3 TT which is just all about the tech! So many people who don't spec it wish they did, and as of yet Audi has no plans of doing say sat nav on an SD card for folk to retro fit later. THIS IS NOT THE A1! trust me I know. Comfort & Sound pack is a good option as gives you some great extras, so maybe go for that. Shame to miss out on MyAudi tho and all that has to offer and come may/June Audi has big plans for the Mk3 TT and MyAudi, going passed wheyyyyy passed the A3 connect MyAudi stuff....trust me again!


Come on spill the beans and let us know what we should all be looking forward to. You can't leave us all wondering what it is all about!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've gone for the Audi Sound System. After being somewhat underwhelmed by the Bose system that I bought for my Mk2 I didn't feel compelled to go for the top sound system again. On top of that at 60+ I'm sure my ears don't appreciate the finer benefits that may come from the B&O system. 
Having gone for a Roadster I also suspect that any improved quality put out by the B&O will largely be lost to the surrounding traffic noise when I'm cruising with the hood down.  
I reckon the Audi System is a good compromise for me - enough power to belt out sounds over the traffic noise without sounding strained or distorted and at a reasonable price compared to the B&O.


----------



## mackem47 (Mar 8, 2010)

The sound system is the weak link in the car. I have the Audi sound system upgrade and it is barely more than acceptable so god knows how poor the standard one is! Definitely upgrade to B&O system even if you have to do without another extra


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

The rear parking sensors are included in the Comfort & Sound pack, so slight saving there if you go for the B&O. You also get the snazzy climate controls too.

So from the Audi configurator, Comfort & Sound pack (B&O + Armrest + Climate + Rear sensors) for a total £890 difference to your current spec which has £430 of rear parking sensors.

Worth thinking about?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> I've gone for the Audi Sound System. After being somewhat underwhelmed by the Bose system that I bought for my Mk2 I didn't feel compelled to go for the top sound system again. On top of that at 60+ I'm sure my ears don't appreciate the finer benefits that may come from the B&O system.
> Having gone for a Roadster I also suspect that any improved quality put out by the B&O will largely be lost to the surrounding traffic noise when I'm cruising with the hood down.
> I reckon the Audi System is a good compromise for me - enough power to belt out sounds over the traffic noise without sounding strained or distorted and at a reasonable price compared to the B&O.


Hi Zephy, I totally get what you are saying and it is true (in my experience) that the B&O is not as effective in the Roadster as it is in the Coupe, but I guess that will be the case in all systems. However, i have found the mark 3 B&O to be better than the Bose in my last mark2 roadster.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I too have found the B%O system in my roadster superior to that in my Mk2 roadsters. Very pleased with the comfort package together with the opentop package.

I don't know about you other roadster owners (I tend to have my roof down if it's not raining and above freezing) but I find there's less in car turbulence with the Mk3.


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

I was going to post the same question. I placed my order for a std Sport 2.0 Stronic in Brilliant black, with cruise control as the only extra.

I have B&O system in my A5 so I'm starting to have doubts about the std system. I haven't had a chance to hear it to compare. I'm only hoping it is better than my wife's stereo in her Fiat  .


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

This all depends on how much you listen too and enjoy music. I love music of all types and play guitar most days. Therefore the best sound system is always top of my list of upgrades.

Can't comment on the basic system, the B+O is OK but it ain't true hi-fi. Despite other opinions here the bass is quite good, it's tight and deep when it's supposed to be (rather than a constant blurred deep mess that most people think is good bass) and the speakers take the volume reasonably well. The treble is mostly acceptable but the mid-range is average - which is a weakness of all mainstream cars systems. Sometimes I think is quite good but then I spend time listening to my home system and realise that it is at best average. I _know_ I am expecting too much of a car system but 10 mins with my B+W Nautilus/Naim system and you would realise just how far away from true music reproduction these systems are.

All that said it would still be top of my list of upgrades because it is surely considerably better than the standard sound system.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

TTKiid said:


> Im taking a PCH deal not PCP, so after 3 years it isnt mine.
> 
> I kind of dont want to load it all up with extras, pay for them with a higher initial payment, and it will also bump my monthly repayments up at least 20 quid id imagine.
> 
> ...


TT kiid
As lots of folks have recommended B&O and this was your response especially the bit about you really want sports seats and tints I think we are wasting our time trying to persuade you to upgrade


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

If money was an endless pit, id obviously be going for the best possible audio option i.e the B&O

But it isnt, so ive decided on the middle ground and gone for the audi upgraded system. From what i heard of the standard audio, it actually wasnt that bad, i think people just have different expectations, so im confident ill be happy with the extra slight upgrade for the 9 speaker setup.

Thanks for all your comments guys, appreciated


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Its not always easy to make a reasoned decision with the options list in front of you - I have found it very easy in the past just to tick one more box (and then another)

Big factors affecting decisions on specification must be how long you plan to keep the car and whether you are simply leasing or buying - but maybe that is a topic for another thread.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

TTKiid said:


> If money was an endless pit, id obviously be going for the best possible audio option i.e the B&O
> 
> But it isnt, so ive decided on the middle ground and gone for the audi upgraded system. From what i heard of the standard audio, it actually wasnt that bad, i think people just have different expectations, so im confident ill be happy with the extra slight upgrade for the 9 speaker setup.
> 
> Thanks for all your comments guys, appreciated


Hi,
My point is the sports seats are 695 and the rear tints 450 which you could live without whereas the Comfort and Sound pack at 1590 is better value as a package as it includes the B&O, RearPS, Climate Control and FSArmrest for only 445 extra.
Thats 10-12 pm on top monthly.
Hope that helps.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

ChrisH said:


> TTKiid said:
> 
> 
> > If money was an endless pit, id obviously be going for the best possible audio option i.e the B&O
> ...


I forgot the sound upgrade you added at 275 is not needed so its only 170 extra overall for the above.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

....ever thought of becomg a sales rep Chris. You're doing a good job


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

StevesTTS said:


> ....ever thought of becomg a sales rep Chris. You're doing a good job


Actually I went through a similar thought process when getting mine.
Yes Steve, I have done my stint as a salesman with VW group, so I know the usual traps when going for the options. :lol:


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

StevesTTS said:


> This all depends on how much you listen too and enjoy music. I love music of all types and play guitar most days. Therefore the best sound system is always top of my list of upgrades.
> 
> Sometimes I think is quite good but then I spend time listening to my home system and realise that it is at best average. I _know_ I am expecting too much of a car system but 10 mins with my B+W Nautilus/Naim system and you would realise just how far away from true music reproduction these systems are.
> 
> All that said it would still be top of my list of upgrades because it is surely considerably better than the standard sound system.


Err, Nautilus / Naim system in a home environment compared with a moving vehicle, wind noise, engine noise, tyre roar, thats a bit unfair. All things considered I think the B&O does a pretty good job


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

deeve said:


> Err, Nautilus / Naim system in a home environment compared with a moving vehicle, wind noise, engine noise, tyre roar, thats a bit unfair. All things considered I think the B&O does a pretty good job


....hence my qualification that I know I am expecting to much  Agree overall it does a good job.

My point is though that manufacturers use names like Mark Levinson, B+O, Harmon Kardon etc to make you think you are upgrading to the be all and end all in hi-fi, which you aren't. They are better systems but it is mostly a marketing ploy.....which I went with


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

ChrisH said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > TTKiid said:
> ...


1590 on a PCP is probably around 35+ quid a month extra. (every 1k borrowed is approx 25 quid).


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

StevesTTS said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > Err, Nautilus / Naim system in a home environment compared with a moving vehicle, wind noise, engine noise, tyre roar, thats a bit unfair. All things considered I think the B&O does a pretty good job
> ...


And on the back of that the hi-fi companies benefit from their names being mentioned in the motoring world where people think if Audi are fitting B&O stuff or Mercedes are using Harman Kardon then they must be good to be put in to such premium cars.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I made a last minute decision to upgrade from standard to the Audi sound system. Hopefully I won't regret the extra cost, and hopefully won't regret not going all out on the B&O


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Potentially an upgrade option for someone?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2015-Audi-TT- ... SwFqJWn35I


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Audi sound system should be standard..it's close a medium system...you only miss the midrange and often it requires almost the max volume but with a less price it's far away better than the original 4 speakers!
once you have this, you can always change speakers and the sound will improve a bit


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Picking up my TT on Tuesday and I've only got the standard 4 speakers....

I'm gonna be so upset


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

TTimi said:


> Picking up my TT on Tuesday and I've only got the standard 4 speakers....
> 
> I'm gonna be so upset


Aww poor you with your brand new Audi TT luxury sports car


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Rev said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > Picking up my TT on Tuesday and I've only got the standard 4 speakers....
> ...


HAHAHAHA

I am very lucky to be fair


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Maybe better just listen to the engine then :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

moro anis said:


> Maybe better just listen to the engine then :lol:


That's what I always say in a sport car..but here the TT is super quiter inside!!
I have to drive with the windows down!


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

The std sound system spec...

MMI Radio which includes:
- Single CD player and two SDXC memory card
readers (MP3, WMA and ACC compatible

CD PLAYER.. You kidding ?? I chucked all my CDs years ago. 
Pls tell me it's not on the dash. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah between air vents and center buttons....................


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

crabman said:


> The std sound system spec...
> 
> MMI Radio which includes:
> - Single CD player and two SDXC memory card
> ...


All hidden in glovebox but your USB's are in the compartment behind gear stick


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Unfortunately I did not invest in a decent system because I spent money on other toys like cruise control that from the time I picked the car up from the dealer five months ago, I still haven't used. Anyone reading this who hasn't put their order in yet, spend the extra money on a quality sound system, it does make the driving experience even better! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

We always want what we haven't got! But saying that some years ago I purchased a A4 Cabrio and went mad having every extra in the book (TV, Coolbox, Heated seats etc) - hardly used any of it in 8 years of ownership! in fact as time went on it just seemed to wind me up on how daft I was. Because of that when getting my first TT (Mk2) decided to go for the standard Sport with no extras, and although at first I had my doubts that I had done the right thing I soon became very happy with the setup - in fact it became a pleasure on long runs not having the levels of tech to battle. Took a deeper breath when getting the Mk3 and done the same - must say after 5 months very happy.

Mind you I don't have to drive for a living anymore so when out for a Sunny Sunday Day spin and I take the wrong road (no SatNav) I don't care and just find the nearest pub :lol:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Guys. The 4 speaker is not bad at all. Really clear sounds especially when listening to the radio! It goes loud and stays clear too! Fair enough has basically no bass lol. Defo wouldn't complain about the system. I have modified all my car stereos in the past with expensive kit so I'm not someone who doesn't enjoy bass!


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

i had the standard sound system in my 2.0 s line, it was awful, i noticed how bad it was instantly, no rear speakers! ive now ordered a tts with sound and comfort pack so i will be much happier


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

deanshaw24 said:


> i had the standard sound system in my 2.0 s line, it was awful, i noticed how bad it was instantly, no rear speakers! ive now ordered a tts with sound and comfort pack so i will be much happier


Yep it is weird having no rear speakers, it all comes from the front, but I can turn this system up loud and it remains very clear(but no bass).

Guess I maybe was lucky and had an upgraded amp by mistake or something haha.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

TTimi said:


> deanshaw24 said:
> 
> 
> > i had the standard sound system in my 2.0 s line, it was awful, i noticed how bad it was instantly, no rear speakers! ive now ordered a tts with sound and comfort pack so i will be much happier
> ...


You are not alone in thinking the standard setup is ok, after getting used to the sound coming only from the front I have also started to appreciate the clear nature of it's presentation in contrast to the Mk2 that could sound a little muddled. As I've posted previously it could partly be down to my "ears" not being as young as they once were and this particular setup just suits those with a slight high frequency loss (if so proof that maybe the Mk3 was really intended for the more "senior" clientele!) :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I find the B&O system way better than the Bose in my RS 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Is there not room to add speakers in the back if you have the standard 4 speaker set up, does anybody know?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

TTimi said:


> Is there not room to add speakers in the back if you have the standard 4 speaker set up, does anybody know?


Well, you don't just need space, but also the cables, and the outputs on the amp.

Besides, most pro car audio guys forgo rear speakers as it drags the soundstage back, I also usually fade to the front too, just leaving a little rear fill, which can be nice.

Best bet is probably to find some uprated speakers to put in the doors. But if you want bass, have a word with Audi about their policy on warranty on adding a subwoofer. Its not a huge deal to do it, just needs a power cable and a feed off the standard amp to the boot.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I reckon a couple of underseat subs would be good enough and pretty cheap to do, as long as warranty stays intact.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah that sounds like a neat solution. If you find out about the warranty, please can you post the result?


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

I wonder how many Audi TT owners have actually listened to the standard system. Having come from a Mini Cooper S with a Harmon Kardon Hi fi System which I thought was excellant I did not expect the standard system on the Audi to amount to much. But I was wrong. In my opinion the depth and clarity is fine and without any distortion at higher volume levels. Also bear in mind the small volume of space within the TT which negates the need to have more wattage than is needed.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

wendigo said:


> I wonder how many Audi TT owners have actually listened to the standard system. Having come from a Mini Cooper S with a Harmon Kardon Hi fi System which I thought was excellant I did not expect the standard system on the Audi to amount to much. But I was wrong. In my opinion the depth and clarity is fine and without any distortion at higher volume levels. Also bear in mind the small volume of space within the TT which negates the need to have more wattage than is needed.


You are not wrong at all! The more I listen to it the more I enjoy it! Always switching between Kiss, Radio 1xtra and Capital Xtra. The speakers are very clear at loud sounds, just cery lacking in bass, which two small subs under the seats would do really nicely I think.


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

I forgot to add the Audi soundsystem when I speced my car & have the std system. It's not bad at all & very clear.. BUT it feels like something is missing with only the front speakers. 
I noticed that the rear speakers are already installed, (or perhaps its just the grills?). 
Has anyone done a retrofit of the Audi sound system ? I'd like to upgrade if it is possible.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Good news is after a couple weeks you get really used to speakers only at the front and they do a good job if you're mainly listening to radio. If you listen to heavy bass stuff then you'll need to upgrade!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance but when you say at the front, are there no rear speakers?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Standard system is four speakers up front. There is still the space in the rear for the speakers as the grilles are still there. But they don't work lol. I doubt there is wiring to them either.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I had the Audi sound system in my S3 and it was very (VERY) disappointing. God knows what the standard system was like! May be it is better in the TT? Anyway, I took no risks with my TTS and went for B&O - which I have found to be totally awesome.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

After reading the forum I was expecting the worst,but I find it OK and better than expected.I find the quality depends on the broadcast as some DAB is not that good to start with.


----------



## scleobury (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Guys

I've just ordered a Mk3 TT S line in Daytona Grey and I am having a major dilemma about the sound system. As much as I'd love the Tech Pack I just can't justify the cost on a lease car I will probably only keep for 2.5 years tops. I love listening to dance music in the car (trance, house etc) and am undecided between the Audi Sound System and the B&O. I understand you can't get 5.1 without the Tech Pack so can anyone comment on the quality of the B&O system who does not have the Tech Pack to support it? If I'm not going to reap the benefits of spending the extra dollar, I think I'll stick with the Audi upgrade.. and spend the money on some super sports seats 

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

scleobury said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I've just ordered a Mk3 TT S line in Daytona Grey and I am having a major dilemma about the sound system. As much as I'd love the Tech Pack I just can't justify the cost on a lease car I will probably only keep for 2.5 years tops. I love listening to dance music in the car (trance, house etc) and am undecided between the Audi Sound System and the B&O. I understand you can't get 5.1 without the Tech Pack so can anyone comment on the quality of the B&O system who does not have the Tech Pack to support it? If I'm not going to reap the benefits of spending the extra dollar, I think I'll stick with the Audi upgrade.. and spend the money on some super sports seats
> 
> ...


5.1 isn't for music, it won't make any difference. 5.1 only works when the sounds are told where to go, eg. voices at centre and so on, its mostly for movies, and some live music DVDs use it, but MP3s and CDs don't use it.

I've got the Audi Sound System and its pretty good for the money imo, its clear and has some punch to it. Its not a bad system really, because its quite detailed across the whole frequency range, it just lacks a bit of the finesse of of a high end system.

I haven't heard the B&O system, but the car could benefit from some sound deadening in the doors (good for bass), and I'm not 100% keen on the tweeters firing up at the windscreen (makes them a bit sharp, but it does make the soundstage nice and high).

About the super sports seats, well, they are nice, but the main thing is, if you do long journeys, to get the lumbar support. Other than that I don't really know if they're worth getting. The main thing about them is they look nice, I don't know if theyre any more comfortable than the standard seats though. I have them because they're standard in the TTS along with the Audi Sound System, but if I was getting the S-line I think I would take the B&O over them and get the lumbar support. Depends whats more important to you though, seats or music  But I will also say you can't go too wrong with the Audi Sound System either, if you want to save the money.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Agree with above, 5.1 doesn't really apply to music as 5.1 is for directional sound which is more movies/gaming.
I've gone for the Audi sound system too, I like my music but thought that getting the B&O could be overkill.

For seats I went for super sport, they look much nicer, give lumbar support and I found them much comfort (I had a test drive with both).


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

Erm. Electric lumbar support (7P1) is standard on the S-line.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I can imagine the B&O system is amazing and probably has bass in abundance. But I really don't see the problem with the standard speakers. Yes there's no sub woofer so you can't get brain rattling bass but a tweak with the sound settings and a good quality dab station or use a media player on your phone like jet audio where there is pre amp music quality effects like bongovi and the sound is more than good enough. Unless you listen to dubstep or really heavy drum and bass the speakers aren't anywhere near disappointing.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

elboobio said:


> I can imagine the B&O system is amazing and probably has bass in abundance. But I really don't see the problem with the standard speakers. Yes there's no sub woofer so you can't get brain rattling bass but a tweak with the sound settings and a good quality dab station or use a media player on your phone like jet audio where there is pre amp music quality effects like bongovi and the sound is more than good enough. Unless you listen to dubstep or really heavy drum and bass the speakers aren't anywhere near disappointing.


For some people 'not near disaapponting' isn't good enough.

Audiophiles want the best, and standard speakers aren't good enough.

I personally like my music but not enough to warrant needing the B&O system so I settled for the, what is it, £270 Audi system.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> elboobio said:
> 
> 
> > I can imagine the B&O system is amazing and probably has bass in abundance. But I really don't see the problem with the standard speakers. Yes there's no sub woofer so you can't get brain rattling bass but a tweak with the sound settings and a good quality dab station or use a media player on your phone like jet audio where there is pre amp music quality effects like bongovi and the sound is more than good enough. Unless you listen to dubstep or really heavy drum and bass the speakers aren't anywhere near disappointing.
> ...


I agree with you obviously you could spend even more and go for a custom set up, which I was going to do, at a local car audio specialist. So if you're really into the best sound then yes there's many options to consider. But I thought it was a little harsh to call the standard speakers out for being terrible when compared to the speakers in other vehicles they really aren't that bad. Granted it's all personal opinion at the end of the day.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Likely people are exaggerating about them being terrible and they're simply just not great compared to other cars they've had.

I've never drove a car with "terrible" speakers. Yeah they may not be great but it's listenable.

Either way, some people are going to want the best that Audi offer and some of those people will say that anything cheaper is awful/terrible.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Or maybe that's because before my car arrived I'd read a lot of comments saying they were terrible so lowered my expectation.

Maybe it's best to have that frame of mind and then when you hear them you're pleasantly surprised they're not that bad.

So yeah they're shit


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Whichever you have the Soundaktor works against it. Setting Soundaktor volume to zero means with the B & O system the notes actually reach you as originally intended.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > TTimi said:
> ...


I am quite lucky too. I have a wife that doesn't stop for breath long enough for me to listen to music.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

in my mind I'm just going to be listening To the car the majority of the time, went for Audi sound system but only because it was £270 something. Couldn't justify the B&O.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Had the standard Audi concert in our A4, was ok, have the B&O in the TT..WOW, makes a hell of a difference if you pump up the volume, crisp and clear as a bell. A lot of dosh though but we got it on the cars spec as it was already at the dealers yard.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

As someone posted you don't really get naff systems in a car now. Ok some may be better than others but they're still a long way on from the a single speaker radio that needed supressors fitting all over the electrics and a choice between LW/MW or so my grandad told me :wink:


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

DAB radio tuning - the dab radios I have at home all need to be tuned (like a TV) to find all of the available channels. I don't see any funcion in the MMI to do this. Have I missed it, or is it automatic and if so when does it do it?


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the system finds all stations on either fm or dab that's in your area automatically when switched on and stores for future use by producing a list, it periodically updates itself for any new stations or when moving to a different coverage area - from that list you can browse and play or select and put in a type of favourites section which can be a mixture of fm and dab or just one or the other.

It was a while when I read about the radio side but I think the above is correct - never had to get the system to search for any new stations all the time I've had the car, they have always just appeared ready for use - remember thinking "now that's neat".


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks SiHancox, figured that might be the case as the new Planet Rock DAB station seems to be listed. I won't go searching for a manual tuning option now.


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

+1 for B&O system ive had it inside A3 and mk3 TT. When given courtesy cars ive had a Q3 and a cabriolet A5 which both havent had the B&O system and I certainly do miss it clarity is excellent if your an audiophile


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm seeing all these posts where people have had a better sound system in a smaller car and a lesser quality system in a big car.

I know it won't be a massive difference but sound stage is much better in a smaller car so if you have the better system in a smaller car, you will see a bigger difference.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> I'm seeing all these posts where people have had a better sound system in a smaller car and a lesser quality system in a big car.
> 
> I know it won't be a massive difference but sound stage is much better in a smaller car so if you have the better system in a smaller car, you will see a bigger difference.


I am a little concerned that the TT's sound system won't live up to my expectations as the Bose in my A1 is amazing & it lights up too


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Now that summer is coming round, you can't put windows down and listen to music on the standard system


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TTimi said:


> Now that summer is coming round, you can't put windows down and listen to music on the standard system


What, do you mean you can't turn it up load enough to compete with the surrounding noise with the windows open?


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

scleobury said:


> ...I understand you can't get 5.1 without the Tech Pack so can anyone comment on the quality of the B&O system who does not have the Tech Pack to support it? ...
> 
> Thanks!
> Sarah


B&O with no tech pack here. Best setup I've ever had in a car.

The Bose setup in the Mk2 was okay - never distorted and crystal clear but not loud or 'big' enough. The B&O will make your internal organs vibrate (it's like having a massage chair in the car) at little over half volume and you'll come out of the car with your ears ringing if you want. It distorts very very rarely and only with extremely bassy tracks - very comfortable with stuff like Pendulum etc.



ThePhoenix said:


> DAB radio tuning - the dab radios I have at home all need to be tuned (like a TV) to find all of the available channels. I don't see any funcion in the MMI to do this. Have I missed it, or is it automatic and if so when does it do it?


What I noticed this morning when adding some more favourites was that the DAB station list is in sections. It's alphabetical but seems like several lists stuck together. Not sure whether this is different transponders or is due to regular re-scanning


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

We had the standard system auditioned on our test drive. It's fine for a van.... We ended up ordering the Audi Sound System. Interestingly my wife just handed back her Leon FR with SEAT Sound System; which is also 155watts. See where I'm going with this? To cut a long story short, it was about the best thing about the car which had other problems. Also listened to the B&O system in another car.... wonderful! Can't justify it though. I keep telling myself that B&O were always about style over sound! Lesson obviously learned!


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

The B&O system is phenomenal


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

the more I use the B&O and the speakers tighten up the better it sounds (even with the roof down)

Bose systems in Audi's over the years were always very over rated and truly horrible, like being underwater all the time - this one really is epic

would recommend 100%


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

I had the Bose in the Mk 2 TTS now I've got the B&O in the Mk3 TTS, what a difference, so much power and clarity I'll end up deaf if I use it to it's full potential. Thoroughly recommended [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

yeah, second that. The BOSE was OK, had it in my last TTS and RS, but the B&O in my mk3 is on another level. Had the Audi Sound System in my 8v S3 and that was awful. God knows how bad the standard system must have been :roll:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

yeah, second that. The BOSE was OK, had it in my last TTS and RS, but the B&O in my mk3 is on another level. Had the Audi Sound System in my 8v S3 and that was awful. God knows how bad the standard system must have been :roll:


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

A DVD movie with surround sound from the 12 speakers is worth a mention too! [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Not even tried video yet on mine


----------



## markwartd (Apr 29, 2011)

Bang and Olufsen in mine gives an absolutely great deep yet crisp sound all the way up the volume range, I absolutely love it. The B+O system is a vast, vast improvement over the Bose systems of old, which I always found harsh on the treble and pretty gutless for bass in my old TT. As said above, playing a DVD movie with the surround sound is truly amazing and makes the whole car shake, but it doesn't distort as you would expect at higher volumes - very happy with B+O system, it's well worth the money for the upgrade (only my opinion of course - a great sound system is a must for me when buying a car).


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Standard system seemed very quiet playing Spotify via BT. DAB was much better, but its strange not to have rear speakers. If I was ordering again I would upgrade.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder if anyone can clarify something for me.
I know that the standard sound system has a total of 4 front speakers.
I've got the Tech pack which has "8 passive loudspeakers" according to the brochure.
But I've also got the Audi Sound System which claims "9 speakers in total including centre speaker and two bass speakers in the doors".
Do you not get any bass speakers with just the Tech pack?
Where are the 9 speakers? I've certainly got 2 rear woofers/speakers and a bass speaker in each door. I've got 2 tweeters in the dash and one or maybe two centre speakers in the dash. That adds up to 7 or 8.
What I'm driving at is - what does Audi Sound System add to the Tech pack and how do I know if I actually have the Audi Sound System?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

After a bit of playing around with settings, it is better but can't hide not having rear speakers.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Quick update....

At first I didn't mind the standard speakers... but just had an A3 with the Audi sound system and it is miles ahead in terms of quality!

Definitely worth the £300. I regret not getting it now


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

It's all very confusing, I had the standard system in the A3, and that was superb.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> I wonder if anyone can clarify something for me.
> I know that the standard sound system has a total of 4 front speakers.
> I've got the Tech pack which has "8 passive loudspeakers" according to the brochure.
> But I've also got the Audi Sound System which claims "9 speakers in total including centre speaker and two bass speakers in the doors".
> ...


I'm pretty sure when you order the audi sound system with the tech pack,the audi sound system completely replaces the tech pack speakers system.

Think the speakers are like this:
2 midrange in the doors (1 each)
2 subs in the doors (1 each)
2 tweeters in dash
2 full range speakers in rear
1 full range centre speaker in dash

In the standard sound system probably just midrange in the doors and tweeters in the dash
Tech pack probably the same as audi sound system but not amped and no centre speaker, the speakers themselves may be different type (less powerful) too.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I pumped up the volume today with some songs and the Audi sound system sounds awesome.

You definitely need higher quality songs for it though.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> I pumped up the volume today with some songs and the Audi sound system sounds awesome.
> 
> You definitely need higher quality songs for it though.


Even the B&O can sound bad if you have low quality audio source files. Bad quality in = bad quality out, regardless of how much you spent on the system.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I didn't mean bad quality songs would sound good on B&O, obviously that's not possible.

I've got some songs on the SD that are yonks old and when they're on and you turn it up it sounds like crap. However the newer stuff I've put on there sounds amazing cranked up - much better than my previous cars.

I am interested in hearing what the B&O sounds like though, hopefully it's not just a system that's full of bass which makes people think they're amazing like certain brands of headphones...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Rev said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if anyone can clarify something for me.
> ...


Thanks for that Rev that's very helpful and what I would expect it to be looking at the various speaker grills (although not all will necessary be used - the rear tweeters will be for B&O only).
However I'm not convinced that there's anything coming out of the Mid-range speakers in the doors - its hard to tell with the woofers below them.

For comparison with the B&O system the 12 speakers are stated as being as follows:
Front: - 2 tweeters in the dash 2 mid-range (one in each door)
Dash Centre: - 1 centre, 1 tweeter
Each door: - 1 woofer
Rear: - 2 tweeters, 2 woofers/speakers

You don't seem to get anything with the Audi Sound System to show that its actually there in the car.
I do get a good stereo soundstage but the output is heavily biased towards the front of the car (a roadster feature maybe). But the bass is no where near as good as the Bose was in my Mk2 coupe. But there again it was only 250 quid for the ASS.  
At least it pumps out enough sound to hear it clearly on the motorway with roof down.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I wish the 2017my changes has included rear speakers.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't get why so many people like rear speakers, they drag the sound stage back.

Fair enough if you have a saloon and you're sitting in the back seats, you'll probably want them. But other than that, I don't see the attraction. Ideally you want the bonnet of the car to be the stage.

I mean if you bought a home hi-fi, would you buy 4 speakers so two could go behind you? Oo

For more bass in the ASS (  ) try turning up the bass in the settings, its a bit of a compromise but it handles it fairly well.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I think some people incorrectly think it's a bit like surround sound for games/movies and having speakers behind you helps the quality/immersion.

The sound stage is awful when it's anything but central/front.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well personally I prefer the soundstage to be just forward of my ears. I've already got the bass turned up to about 2/3 max. I do get a better bass response when the bias is further forwards so for myself I'm having to make some comprises. 
The ASS offers you a Front Focus option which I don't think you get as standard or with Tech pack. Maybe I need to play around with this.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I have the ASS and it sounds better with the balance/Vader as default which I think is central. Same with the sound stage 
If I move it around then it doesn't sound nearly as good.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I understand the concert idea, but I'm used to having rear speakers to fill the sound, that's what is missing from the standard system.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

4433allanr said:


> I understand the concert idea, but I'm used to having rear speakers to fill the sound, that's what is missing from the standard system.


I am with you, may not be technically correct with regard to sound staging, but I also like the rear speakers to fill in the sound. If it was such a no no why would the sound system allow you to alter the sound with the fading facility?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Alan Sl said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > I understand the concert idea, but I'm used to having rear speakers to fill the sound, that's what is missing from the standard system.
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Car arrived yesterday and I can confirm that the Audi Sound System includes the standard system but simply adds additional speakers. There is no additional amp or powered sub-woofer included in the package. All for £270!!!! I'd be interested in alternative views? It'll do but it isn't anywhere near the quality of either of the Audi Bose systems I've experienced in the past.

If you like great sound, the only way to go is B&O!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

richarnold said:


> Car arrived yesterday and I can confirm that the Audi Sound System includes the standard system but simply adds additional speakers. There is no additional amp or powered sub-woofer included in the package. All for £270!!!! I'd be interested in alternative views? It'll do but it isn't anywhere near the quality of either of the Audi Bose systems I've experienced in the past.


I'm no audiophile so can't speak with any technical knowledge. However the Bose system in the Mk2 was often said to be poor but I found it perfectly OK for my needs. By all accounts though the B&O system in the Mk3 is excellent.
I've got the Audi Sound System but I'm not sure exactly what it adds to the speaker set up that you get with the Tech pack
The brochure says the ASS offers -
_Audi sound system. Ensures perfectly balanced sound throughout the entire passenger compartment:
- 9 speakers in total including centre speaker and two bass speakers in the doors
- 5-channel amplifier with a total output of 155 Watts_
This is in place of the basic 4 speakers in the standard set up. Note that there is no mention of a powered sub-woofer so I'm not sure why you expected one. How have you been able to establish the situation re the amps?


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> richarnold said:
> 
> 
> > Car arrived yesterday and I can confirm that the Audi Sound System includes the standard system but simply adds additional speakers. There is no additional amp or powered sub-woofer included in the package. All for £270!!!! I'd be interested in alternative views? It'll do but it isn't anywhere near the quality of either of the Audi Bose systems I've experienced in the past.
> ...


I put this out in the hope that one of you could confirm / deny my comments. It looks like it's all in the wording from the brochure? 'Perfectly balanced sound throughout the cabin' to me reads, 'we've added speakers to the back' and 'a total output of 155 watts' surely just means adding up the channel power outputs. It's not 155 RMS. However, perhaps the additional speakers are added for the Tech Pack and the Sound System is a different installation. Someone must know?

I guess I expected a powered sub or amp because every other car I've experienced with a 'sound system' add-on has had one or a power amp giving that sound you can 'feel' when you crank it up. This was true of the Porsche Sound System, Seat Sound System and of course, several Audi Bose systems.

Again, I made my comments for those who may have similar expectations. IMO the ASS is better than the basic system but it is nowhere near the quality / power of any of the other, 'sound systems' I have experienced which why the B&O is really the way to go if you love your sounds.

Happy to be corrected by anyone who has the inside knowledge?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

richarnold said:


> Again, I made my comments for those who may have similar expectations. IMO the ASS is better than the basic system but it is nowhere near the quality / power of any of the other, 'sound systems' I have experienced which why the B&O is really the way to go if you love your sounds.


Yep would agree with that but there again the ASS is £270 while the B&O is almost £900.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> richarnold said:
> 
> 
> > Car arrived yesterday and I can confirm that the Audi Sound System includes the standard system but simply adds additional speakers. There is no additional amp or powered sub-woofer included in the package. All for £270!!!! I'd be interested in alternative views? It'll do but it isn't anywhere near the quality of either of the Audi Bose systems I've experienced in the past.
> ...


subwoofer in the TT are the woofer in the doors..or at least they call so because of their shape..


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> richarnold said:
> 
> 
> > Car arrived yesterday and I can confirm that the Audi Sound System includes the standard system but simply adds additional speakers. There is no additional amp or powered sub-woofer included in the package. All for £270!!!! I'd be interested in alternative views? It'll do but it isn't anywhere near the quality of either of the Audi Bose systems I've experienced in the past.
> ...


Probably because the ASS in some other Audis gets a centre subwoofer. I think I did in my old A1 Black Edition as part of the ASS package.


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Blackhawk47 said:


> Probably because the ASS in some other Audis gets a centre subwoofer. I think I did in my old A1 Black Edition as part of the ASS package.


To be clear, by 'sub-woofer', I meant active, rather than passive. I don't believe there is an active sub-woofer as a part of the TT ASS. I'm not pulling the door cards off to look though


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've done a fair bit of searching on the net and have asked question on this forum but there seems to be NO information of any detail indicating what exactly you get with the ASS.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think there are few answers to your question..
Anyway, Audi sound system nor B&O have an active sub-woofer like the classic that you put in the trunk.
The TT has a specific box in the front door that with its woofer, can reproduce very low frequences like a subwoofer.. 
in the B&O instead, these woofers have a dual coil so double power than the ass' woofer


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks ManuTT, that was very helpful and got me digging. Apologies if this has been provided elsewhere on the forum:

Again, please feel free to shoot me down in flames, it all helps to build a picture...

Audi Sound System:

I don't know what the outputs are on the standard MMI. I believe that the same amplifier is used for the Standard and Audi Sound System; perhaps the for the ASS, additional outputs are connected? I'm not going to have a look but happy to be corrected?

9 Speakers and 5 Channels (numbered for clarity only, these are not their assigned channel numbers):

1. 1 x front middle dash speaker (First Channel)
2. NS Dash tweeter (Second Channel)
3. NS Door 'woofer' (Second Channel)
4. OS Dash tweeter (Third Channel)
5. OS Door 'woofer' (Third Channel)
6. NS Rear tweeter (Fourth Channel)
7. NS Rear 'woofer' (Fourth Channel)
8. OS Rear tweeter (Fifth Channel)
9. OS Rear 'woofer' (Fifth Channel)

It is possible to see the difference in the appearance (quality?) of the B&O bass door enclosure (first image) and the speaker itself to that of the standard / sound system enclosure and speaker (second image).

















To make up the 12 speakers for the B&O package, there is a mid-range speaker in each door plus a tweeter in the middle dash speaker location. To be clear, B&O speakers appear to be all different to the standard / ASS types used?

Hope this helps, if only to confirm / deny accuracy


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

An interesting shot at unravelling the ASS richarnold although I would query a couple of things (but also stand to be corrected).
Can't image that my roadster is that different to the coupe but here goes -
I've tried to listen the rear tweeters in my car and cannot hear any sound coming out of them and presume them to be unused with ASS.
Therefore in order to have 9 speakers the speakers above the arm rests in the doors must be active. Unfortunately due to their proximity to the woofers lower down (and my ageing ears) its difficult to tell if they are in use. They certainly vibrate with sound but again that could be transmitted from the woofer below.
The rear speakers, behind the 2 seats, don't seem to carry much of a bass tone. In moving the soundstage rearwards, via the VC controls, much of the bass is lost. Which is surprising considering the size of these speaker grills.

Here is the page that details the set up for the B&O system ...
http://www.bang-olufsen.com/en/car-audio/car-models/audi/tt-roadster


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the ASS has its own amp, just not that powerful. From the Audi brochure:
"Audi Sound System. Ensures perfectly balanced
sound throughout the entire passenger compartment:
- 9 speakers in total including centre speaker and two
bass speakers in the doors
- 5-channel amplifier with a total output of 155 Watts"

Think the speakers are like this:
2 midrange in the doors (1 each)
2 subs in the doors (1 each)
2 tweeters in dash
2 full range speakers in rear
1 full range centre speaker in dash


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Power is 155w +\- for the sound system and 680 +\- for the B&O don't remember exactly.
Amplifiers are not the same because or more output and more power and so, all speakers are ahestetically similar but obviously not the same for the more power.
You can install the B&O replacing all speakers but you only have to add 4 wires per door (from the ampli) for the medium range and the second coil of the woofer


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The ASS is clearly different to the B&O system and there is no comparison. The big question is what does it offer over the standard system and even over the 8 speaker 100 watt system that you get with the tech pack.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

standard 8 speakers have less power and no amplifier
sound system more power, 9 speakers and amplifier

basically the sound system is just a powered standard, the central speaker help a bit with the medium range and I think it has to be THE standard audio system for this car!
then if someone likes a better definition, more power and doesn't like after market systems, B&O is perfect


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Back again. In the coupe, collected last week and a fantastic car by the way  I can confirm that the speaker configuration is as I described earlier. I have just shone a high power led bike torch through the grilles. The dash centre speaker also has a 'hole' for a tweeter underneath the mesh (for the B&O). You can see the dash right and left tweeters and door bass speakers. The door mid-range grilles are blanks with no loudspeaker behind them. The rear right and left enclosures house one bass speaker and one tweeter each.

It would be interesting to know the roadster config, ZephyR2 and also, Rev, whether your configuration is different as you have mentioned?

I'm still not convinced about the presence of an actual, outboard amp. Being the cynic, for the ASS, I still think the power output may come from the standard amplifier within the MMI unit. Maybe there is an additional small boosting amp just outboard of the unit, powering the dash centre and rears? Still, I'm sure all will become clear?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

richarnold said:


> Back again. In the coupe, collected last week and a fantastic car by the way  I can confirm that the speaker configuration is as I described earlier. I have just shone a high power led bike torch through the grilles. The dash centre speaker also has a 'hole' for a tweeter underneath the mesh (for the B&O). You can see the dash right and left tweeters and door bass speakers. The door mid-range grilles are blanks with no loudspeaker behind them. The rear right and left enclosures house one bass speaker and one tweeter each.
> 
> It would be interesting to know the roadster config, ZephyR2 and also, Rev, whether your conguration is different as you have mentioned?
> 
> I'm still not convinced about the presence of an actual, outboard amp. Being the cynic, for the ASS, I still think the power output may come from the standard amplifier within the MMI unit. Maybe there is an additional small boosting amp just outboard of the unit, powering the dash centre and rears? Still, I'm sure all will become clear?


So glad my wife opted for the comfort pack which includes B&O. Really pleased with it though a sub woofer with it would have been great. My A6 Avant has just the standard Audi system which includes a sub. I appreciate it is all subjective but my preference is for the A6 set up. The crispness of the TT's B&O is better though.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

richarnold said:


> Back again. In the coupe, collected last week and a fantastic car by the way  I can confirm that the speaker configuration is as I described earlier. I have just shone a high power led bike torch through the grilles. The dash centre speaker also has a 'hole' for a tweeter underneath the mesh (for the B&O). You can see the dash right and left tweeters and door bass speakers. The door mid-range grilles are blanks with no loudspeaker behind them. The rear right and left enclosures house one bass speaker and one tweeter each.
> 
> It would be interesting to know the roadster config, ZephyR2 and also, Rev, whether your configuration is different as you have mentioned?
> 
> I'm still not convinced about the presence of an actual, outboard amp. Being the cynic, for the ASS, I still think the power output may come from the standard amplifier within the MMI unit. Maybe there is an additional small boosting amp just outboard of the unit, powering the dash centre and rears? Still, I'm sure all will become clear?


Configuration is the same for both cars.
Standard 8 speakers use te power from the MMI
Audi sound system has an active amplifier under your seats
B&O has an active amplifier under your seats with few channels in more


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Configuration is the same for both cars.
> Standard 8 speakers use te power from the MMI
> Audi sound system has an active amplifier under your seats
> B&O has an active amplifier under your seats with few channels in more


Thanks ManuTT but I can't see anything that looks like an amplifier under either seat? Where fitted, I assume the under-seat B&O amp is attached to the floor under a housing? There's nothing like this for the ASS in our car.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You have to remove the seat then the moquette.. I checked directly on the electric schemes but on internet there is the description of active amplifier.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't think it is so difficult, am I right?!
Adding some info,
MMI without navi -- 4 speakers
MMI with navi -- 8 speakers
ASS read below
B&O I won't add anything!
Original car radio, even the best, don't have more than 4 channel so it's another reason to understand that ASS has an amplifier


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

To be honest, I don't find the sound quality of the DAB radio very good at all. It sort of sounds a bit muffled, and thats with B&O.

Obviously playing music through you're iPhone via usb/bluetooth is a different story.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

richarnold said:


> 9 Speakers and 5 Channels (numbered for clarity only, these are not their assigned channel numbers):
> 
> 1. 1 x front middle dash speaker (First Channel)
> 2. NS Dash tweeter (Second Channel)
> ...


Right I've played around with the bass and treble and had me ear pressed to some of the speakers and it is pretty much as you say above richarnold.
I can't hear anything coming out of the upper speakers in the doors so they do seem to be redundant with ASS.
If I press my ear right up against the rear tweeters (which are adjacent to the seat belt reel slots in the roadster) then I can hear some sound being emitted, but its not much. :? 
The larger speakers behind the seats do not offer much bass and are probably mid-range speakers.
As to any amps - I haven't a clue.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have the std system and with a decent CD the sound is not that bad,but DAB Quality is very poor on many stations not even stereo on some.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

richarnold said:


> Back again. In the coupe, collected last week and a fantastic car by the way  I can confirm that the speaker configuration is as I described earlier. I have just shone a high power led bike torch through the grilles. The dash centre speaker also has a 'hole' for a tweeter underneath the mesh (for the B&O). You can see the dash right and left tweeters and door bass speakers. The door mid-range grilles are blanks with no loudspeaker behind them. The rear right and left enclosures house one bass speaker and one tweeter each.
> 
> It would be interesting to know the roadster config, ZephyR2 and also, Rev, whether your configuration is different as you have mentioned?
> 
> I'm still not convinced about the presence of an actual, outboard amp. Being the cynic, for the ASS, I still think the power output may come from the standard amplifier within the MMI unit. Maybe there is an additional small boosting amp just outboard of the unit, powering the dash centre and rears? Still, I'm sure all will become clear?


You're right, just looked at mine and the upper door grilles have no holes, never noticed before :lol:

I wonder if the dash speakers are full range, seems odd that the door speakers would be bass speakers that also play mid range, or that the only mid-range would be coming from the centre speaker.

I think the way I guessed it would be is a better way for it to be set up, why bother with 4 channels going to the rear when you can have one of those channels powering mid range speakers in the doors


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks ManuTT, ZephyR2, Rev and others for your help and input.

Just for the record and to hopefully assist others about to take the plunge into ordering a sound package for the TT, I followed up on ManuTT's view that there may be a separate ASS amplifier under the passenger seat. I checked the car and there is nothing under the carpets but floor on both passenger and driver sides.

I then had an interesting conversation with those who have access to the workshop manual. There is no listed part for an ASS amplifier. I couldn't buy one from Audi! However, I am told that for the ASS, all 5 channels speaker wiring emanates from something called the Information Control Unit, which is accessed via / or behind the glovebox.

I believe the above is probably correct although if someone can show me photographic evidence or similar to the contrary, then of course, I am happy to be wrong.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Gave up


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> here your used amplifier
> 
> and new
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/AUDI-OEM-2016-TT ... SwyLlXpfaP
> ...


Reckon this is for the B&O system not ASS Manu. The exploded diagram shows for 12 speakers and it appears to have the microphone for noise compensation monitoring.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I give up..I have already answered too many times trying to tell you with which components any system is composed..keep your whatever system you have and, when you find the amplifier, hidden under a sheeting, after removed the seat, don't give me a whistle.


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks ManuTT. Quite happy for you to be right and you may well be...

After checking the previous post, I checked back and having given my registration to Audi, the part numbers of the items ManuTT posted from eBay have not been fitted to our car. They were very clear on the fact that there was no amp. Also, given the prices attached to those items, I can only imagine paying that kind of money for something more akin to the B&O amp?

Someone is now going to post a photo of the ASS amp under the carpet. :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumbled across this on an A3 forum - a schematic for the Audi Sound System in the A3. Different slightly from the TT in that the A3 output is 6 channel instead of 5 (A3 has a woofer in the boot) and 180W vs 155W. But otherwise probably a good indication of the ASS setup in the Mk3 TT.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

90TJM said:


> DAB Quality is very poor on many stations not even stereo on some.


That's the fault of the broadcasters though, not the head unit:
Why DAB radio in the UK is broken, and how to fix it


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Stumbled across this on an A3 forum - a schematic for the Audi Sound System in the A3. Different slightly from the TT in that the A3 output is 6 channel instead of 5 (A3 has a woofer in the boot) and 180W vs 155W. But otherwise probably a good indication of the ASS setup in the Mk3 TT.


I agree Zephy. I guess the 'built-in amp' might still be a discussion point though? :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

richarnold said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Stumbled across this on an A3 forum - a schematic for the Audi Sound System in the A3. Different slightly from the TT in that the A3 output is 6 channel instead of 5 (A3 has a woofer in the boot) and 180W vs 155W. But otherwise probably a good indication of the ASS setup in the Mk3 TT.
> ...


I'm saying nothing!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

After some months now to get used to the standard system, I can report that it's pretty good. You can't do much fine tuning to the sound but it's certainly better than most.


----------



## GavinE (Aug 21, 2016)

I have the ASS option and think it is fantastic!


----------



## jackparsons1994 (Mar 3, 2017)

TTKiid said:


> Thanks for the feedback peeps
> 
> Spec wise im looking at the 1.8TFSI S Line in Ibis White with the following options;
> 
> ...


Dude where are you being quoted this??!! I'm about to sign up for a 1.8TFSI Sport Roadster with metallic paint and Audi sound system. My deal is £300 a month with £1800 down. May I know your dealership?


----------

